# Mancato pagamento: lettera sollecito



## Nicco (2 Settembre 2015)

Ciao ragazzi/e, 
vi pongo una questione, ho lavorato a giugno presso una ditta per 5 giorni con contratto a tempo determinato part-time. Un lavoretto trovato così, di quelli che si fanno per racimolare qualche soldino.
Mi hanno fatto il contratto e ho tutto in regola.

Il pagamento doveva essere effettuato a 60 giorni, questi 2 mesi sono appunto scaduti da circa 2 settimane.
Sapendo come funziona, vedendo mio padre con l'azienda, questi ritardi si possono protrarre a lungo e diventare noiosi.
Non so come operare in questo caso, ho visto che esistono delle lettere di sollecito di pagamento precompilate inviabili in raccomandata. La mia domanda è: posso scriverla io e inviarla o devo passare per avvocato? Perché ho letto che solitamente si scrive una prima lettera, poi una seconda in tono formale e poi alla terza si agisce legalmente.
Spero di essermi espresse a modo e grazie anticipato per l'aiuto.


----------



## davoreb (2 Settembre 2015)

Se è una ditta piccola chiamali tutti i giorni finchè non pagano o presentati di persona a riscuotere.

Spesso aziende piccole sono indietro con i pagamenti e pagani prima chi gli mette più pressione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Settembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi/e,
> vi pongo una questione, ho lavorato a giugno presso una ditta per 5 giorni con contratto a tempo determinato part-time. Un lavoretto trovato così, di quelli che si fanno per racimolare qualche soldino.
> Mi hanno fatto il contratto e ho tutto in regola.
> 
> ...



L'azione legale non è conveniente, considera che normalmente le aziende rinunciano anche a fatture di 2/3 mila euro se il cliente non paga, perchè tanto tra spese legali e tempi tecnici non trovano vantaggi.

La cosa migliore e iniziare a tempestarli tutti i giorni con telefonate, non litigare apertamente, ma fargli notare gentilmente che hai lavorato e debbono pagarti, insomma cerca con gentilezza di farli sentire in colpa e prendili per sfinimento.
Nel caso continuino a non pagare minacciali di fare denuncia ai sindacati e di bloccarli le fatture ( se un dipendente non viene pagato ha la facoltà di rivalersi sui clienti dell'azienda).


----------



## Nicco (2 Settembre 2015)

Ok niente azioni legali ma che mi dite della raccomandata di sollecito, può essere più utile di una telefonata?
Di telefonata ne ho già fatte diverse e continuano a rimandare.
Sempre che la possa scrivere io e non un avvocato, se ne trovano sul web precompilate.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Ok niente azioni legali ma che mi dite della raccomandata di sollecito, può essere più utile di una telefonata?
> Di telefonata ne ho già fatte diverse e continuano a rimandare.
> Sempre che la possa scrivere io e non un avvocato, se ne trovano sul web precompilate.



Puoi scriverla anche tu personalmente.


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] non confondere le lettere di sollecito per forniture o di prestazioni di servizi, che trovi su internet, con il tuo caso.
Quelle sono per il lavoro autonomo o, comunque, per contratti tra società. Il tuo è lavoro subordinato!

Prima di tutto non esistono i 60 giorni. Non c'è un solo CCNL che prevede i 60 per il pagamento dello stipendio. Anzi, spesso è disciplinato, ad esempio il commercio prevede entro il 10 del mese successivo. Significa che lo stipendio di agosto lo devo pagare entro il 10/9. Ad oggi il massimo che ho visto in alcuni CCNL è il 15 del mese successivo.
Non esistono i 30/60 gg. E' lavoro dipendente.

Consiglio, vai giù pesante. Da subito. Mandagli una prima raccomandata, dandogli al massimo 5 giorni lavorativi, dicendo che altrimenti procederai con un decreto ingiuntivo tramite legali. La ignoreranno probabilmente. Dopo procedi.


----------



## Nicco (3 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Puoi scriverla anche tu personalmente.





gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] non confondere le lettere di sollecito per forniture o di prestazioni di servizi, che trovi su internet, con il tuo caso.
> Quelle sono per il lavoro autonomo o, comunque, per contratti tra società. Il tuo è lavoro subordinato!
> 
> Prima di tutto non esistono i 60 giorni. Non c'è un solo CCNL che prevede i 60 per il pagamento dello stipendio. Anzi, spesso è disciplinato, ad esempio il commercio prevede entro il 10 del mese successivo. Significa che lo stipendio di agosto lo devo pagare entro il 10/9. Ad oggi il massimo che ho visto in alcuni CCNL è il 15 del mese successivo.
> ...



Grazie Ragazzi. 
Oggi mi ha chiamato il responsabile personalmente scusandosi per il ritardo, lo so che non sono ladri ma mai dire mai, gli scriverò la lettera in raccomandata e aspetterò qualche giorno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2015)

Dio mio, dover aspettare 2 mesi per avere la paga di soli 5 giorni... E non te li danno neanche... Mamma mia. Dove andremo di sto passo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2015)

Non ho capito , ma gli hai fatturato con riba a 60gg ? Non capisco la modalità di pagamento


----------

